# Нестабильность позвонков после мануальной терапии



## 241287 (19 Мар 2018)

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста по моей проблеме. Той весной сходил к остеопату. В общем после этого непраивильно полежав проснулся с сильной болью головы. Как будто заболел, каждый шаг отдавался болью. Так 2 дня. После лучше, но спустя час после пробуждения начинала неметь голова, пропадала ясность, замедлялось мышление. Долго маялся, делал мрт, рентген с функциональными пробами, ничего не показало. Ходил к массажисту, пил кучу препаратов назначенных неврологами на улучшение мозговой активности, не помогало, чуть лучше стало после кавинтона. Но не до конца. Тут пришла ко мне петля Глиссе месяц назад, попробовал с 5 кг, все бы ничего, но подвешивал этот диск, меня позвали и повернул в общем голову, после снял, понял что состояние ухудшилось. Появились боли в мышлцах у основания головы к концу дня. Отчаяся. Проблема есть, мучаюсь, но по мне не видно, разговариваю, в обмороки не падаю, меня уже психом считают. В общем сходил к еще одному манульщику, сильно его нахваливали, пару раз, последний чуть более недели назад. Тоже не помогло, точнее сразу после сеанса хорошо. Но стоит только сделать упражнения на растяжку как он говорил, все возвращается. Сегодня сходил еще раз сделал рентген с функциональными пробами, и показало настабильность позвонков С3-С6. Может быть именно изза того что недавно был у мануального терапевта? Или это так и есть у меня все это время? Все эти 9 месяцев настабильность эта?

Заключение ренгена с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2018)

Сколиоз, гиполордоз, аномалия, гипермобильность - это все с детства.


----------



## 241287 (19 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а как же я жил и так хорошо соображал до июля того года хорошо? Просто не понимаю что делать. Столько времени мучаюсь. Неужели нет выхода? А вы видите на снимке аномалию Киммерле?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2018)

Не зря же пошли к остеопату, что-то позвало в дорогу.
Есть вариант - " время пришло".
Главное, что проснулись утром от боли.
У меня на приёме каждый день такое - не так спал, не так наклонился, не так встал из-за стола.
Особенно если не та подушка и не то кресло.
Аномалия есть.
Жалобы: неясность мышления и замедленность мышления неспецифичны и могут быть по нескольким причинам и позвоночник вреди причин не первый.
А вот боли в конце дня и онемение по затылку, вполне могут быть от позвоночника.
Почитайте про синдром нижней косой мышцы головы.


----------



## 241287 (20 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, если честно на момент когда я этим всем занялся не было таких сильных посылов идти к специалистам. Слегка ухудшилось мышление по сравнению с универом, и ухудшался контроль правой стороны при долгой статической нагрузке(ребенок родился, часто на руках носил), больше не было никаких негативных аспектов. Кстати по поводу мышления потом пришел к выводу что это всего лишь из-за того что много лет занимался по сути однообразной работой, я могу это делать слушая книжку, даже сейчас когда решение простейших задачек дается с трудом, свою работу я делаю вполне сносно. Пошел к массажисту, тот что то разбередил, появилось предобморочное состояние при подтягивании. На слуху было много положительных историй про остеопатов наших местных, сходил и началось, хруст при каждом повороте головы, ощущение посторонних движений в шее при поворотах головы, какие то лишние натяжения, иной раз чувствуется как пищевод с обратной стороны что то задевает, неприятно, тупость, онемение, и вечная борьба с незримым противником. Всего этого букета до вмешательств и близко не было.

А по мышце почитал. Похоже да, есть комок в районе 1 го позвонка, если средний палец ставлю на позвоночник, указательный ложится на этот комок, уплотнение. По ощущениям боль не острая, а тянущая, ноющая. Если делаю наклоны головы вперед назад на растяжение, состояние довольно сильно ухудшается, вчера после фукциональных проб ренгена мучался. Неужели все эти хрусты, лишние движения в шее не связаны с мышлением? Думаете это просто мышца так реагирует изо дня в день, перекрывая сосуды?

А как вы думаете? Может ли санаторий мне помочь в моем случае? Есть возможность попасть в неплохой санаторий от организации. Как вы думаете, есть ли смысл в моем случае? Смогу ли они мне значительно помочь? Или не стоит ждать ощутимого результата. И можно ли в моем случае делать вытяжку, ударноволновую технику?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

> ...если честно на момент когда я этим всем занялся не было таких сильных посылов идти к специалистам. Слегка ухудшилось мышление по сравнению с универом, и ухудшался контроль правой стороны при долгой статической нагрузке(ребенок родился, часто на руках носил), больше не было никаких негативных аспектов. Кстати по поводу мышления потом пришел к выводу что это всего лишь из-за того что много лет занимался по сути однообразной работой, я могу это делать слушая книжку, даже сейчас когда решение простейших задачек дается с трудом, свою работу я делаю вполне сносно.


Как-то не стандартно для проблем позвоночника, скорее психоэмоциональное ощущение.


> Пошел к массажисту, тот что то разбередил, появилось предобморочное состояние при подтягивании. На слуху было много положительных историй про остеопатов наших местных, сходил и началось, хруст при каждом повороте головы, ощущение посторонних движений в шее при поворотах головы, какие то лишние натяжения, иной раз чувствуется как пищевод с обратной стороны что то задевает, неприятно, тупость, онемение, и вечная борьба с незримым противником. Всего этого букета до вмешательств и близко не было.


Есть исследование, где давали пациентам таблетки с аспирином и говорили, что это влияет на половую функцию, и тем кому говорили, тем и влияло, а кому не сказали, то и не повлияло. 



> А по мышце почитал. Похоже да, есть комок в районе 1 го позвонка, если средний палец ставлю на позвоночник, указательный ложится на этот комок, уплотнение. По ощущениям боль не острая, а тянущая, ноющая. Если делаю наклоны головы вперед назад на растяжение, состояние довольно сильно ухудшается, вчера после фукциональных проб ренгена мучался. Неужели все эти хрусты, лишние движения в шее не связаны с мышлением? Думаете это просто мышца так реагирует изо дня в день, перекрывая сосуды?


Есть анатомия, и там нет такой мышцы.


> А как вы думаете? Может ли санаторий мне помочь в моем случае? Есть возможность попасть в неплохой санаторий от организации. Как вы думаете, есть ли смысл в моем случае? Смогу ли они мне значительно помочь? Или не стоит ждать ощутимого результата. И можно ли в моем случае делать вытяжку, ударноволновую технику?[


Пока с диагнозом не ясно, но как общеоздоравливающие  общеуспокаивающая процедура- конечно поможет.


----------



## 241287 (20 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как-то не стандартно для проблем позвоночника, скорее психоэмоциональное ощущение.



А как же узи сосудов шеи? Я делал в двух положениях. Лежа, как собственно мы делаем и мрт, показывает разный диаметр сосудов правой и левой позвоночной артерии, а сидя вертикально компрессия правой позвоночной артерии, причем точно так же как и когда сильно закидываешь голову назад, так же пережимает.

С работой я сносно справляюсь лишь благодаря тому что много наработок, помогающих автоматизировать процесс. А так чувствую что в разговоре не могу часто вспомнить простые слова, которые раньше использовал, сложно общаться длинными предложениями, сложно концентрироваться на чем то, быстро устаю при умственной активности, в письме часто останавливаюсь чтобы вспомнить какую букву писать дальше. Текст прочитанный усваивается очень тяжело, если год назад мне надо было прочитать чтобы понять текст 3 раза(не художественная литература), то теперь я перечитываю и более, и оглядываясь назад понимаю что многое не помню. Самое что интересное утром картина совсем другая, пока мозг не нагружен, чувствую себя хорошо, и если его и не нагружать часик полтора в голове ясность. Как только сажусь заниматься, даю мозгу пищу, все, ясность пропадает, и мысли словно сквозь кисель пробиваются. Как можно исключить проблемы? Понять что мешает? Подвижность позвонков? Спазм нижней косой мышцы шеи? Читал про симптоматику того и иного случае, у меня есть и те и другие симптомы. Хотя с той же подвижностью позвонков же тоже нужно бороться, насколько я понял последствия могут быть совсем не радужные.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

С такими сосудами летчики летают и не думают о них.
Да и клиническая картина другая при синдроме позвоночной артерии.


----------



## 241287 (20 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С такими сосудами летчики летают и не думают о них.
> Да и клиническая картина другая при синдроме позвоночной артерии.


А как можно понять в чем проблема негативных ощущений? Мышцы или нестабильность дисков? Пишут что последнее тоже может такое влияние оказывать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

Скорее гипермобильность, на нестабильность не тянете.
Но она-то у вас всегда, болит сейчас.
Тут сочетанная причина - мышцы, сосуды, нервы, эмоции.
Что первично?
Мое мнение - эмоции, но без всего остального все бы это удержалось.
Так и лечить надо комплексно.
Главное, что ничего патологично-серьезного нет.
Уложится.


----------



## 241287 (20 Мар 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, надеюсь уложится. Хотя тянется уже с июля месяца. Сейчас, последнее время я много спокойнее. Ранее с работой были проблемы, много сильно было, нервничал, 2016-2017 годы. Щас спокойнее. ЛФК боюсь делать потому как не знал, щас подсмотрел в одной темке , там вы и Эйр подсказывали девушке с подобной проблемой, буду наверное пробовать. Пью толперизол миорелаксант. А что ещё можно?
И хотел спросить что мне можно делать в санатории? Массаж? Мануальная терапия? Вытяжка? Ударно волновая терапия?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2018)

Все, что перечислено, кроме вытяжки.
У каждой процедуры свое направление.


----------

